# Recommend sermons on Assurance



## MichaelGao (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi. 
Please link good sermons on the believer's assurance of salvation.

For christians who struggles to break free from the power of sin and doubts whether he/she is regenerate.


----------



## discipulo (Mar 17, 2011)

Michael

Here you find a large collection of Joel Beeke's sermons on assurance.

I highly recommend Dr. Beeke's sermons.

Monergism :: Joel R. Beeke

also from

Sinclair Ferguson

The Beatitudes, Assurance & the Work of God in the Life of the Believer 

SermonAudio.com - The Beatitudes, Assurance & the Work of God in the Life of the Believer (Grace & Works)


----------

